
Show HN: Pocketsquare – portfolios for developers - alanfriedman
https://pocketsquare.io
======
alanfriedman
Hey guys, I recently launched Pocketsquare and was hoping to get some feedback
from the people who might be the target users.

Pocketsquare lets you create a simple portfolio to showcase your skills
(language, frameworks, etc), code snippets, projects you've worked on and
optionally your work and education background.

My questions are: Is this something you need/want? Would you use this? Why or
why not?

I created Pocketsquare to give devs a better way to showcase their work. A
front-end dev myself, I've maintained my own custom portfolio site for a few
years and figured it made sense to abstract the layout and concept out to
allow other devs to use it. For me, my public Github page isn't a great
representation of the stuff I like to work on, and LinkedIn isn't really
geared towards devs so it's not ideal either. So I made Pocketsquare to focus
on the stuff that I thought devs would want to show: code snippets, projects
and skills badges.

Thanks for checking it out and I appreciate any feedback you guys have.

------
dang
This looks good. Please email us at hn@ycombinator.com if you would like us to
send a repost invite. This is an experiment we've been running to give good
submissions a second chance.

------
warewolf
This is great, Kinda like the dribbble for developers.

